# Looking for foreman/ground crew in Berkeley/Oakland California



## ponderosatree (Feb 20, 2008)

We have more work than our regular crew can handle and we're looking to expand.

Looking for experienced foreman and ground crew in the Berkeley/Oakland area. Positions currently available would be temporary but there is a possibility of being taken abroad full-time for exceptional workers. Applicants must be experienced, hard working and must possess a valid California drivers license. Class A/B a plus! Must be authorized to work in the USA.

Pay depends on experience. Resumes can be faxed to 510-843-7500.

Bozos need not apply.


----------



## ponderosatree (Feb 21, 2008)

Foreman position has been filled. Still looking for ground crew.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Feb 21, 2008)

*joakland*

No bozos ? Lol. Can you say "ghetto" ? lol. Blah....there ya go. Temp. even better yet. Ha ha. Johnny Cash says #### you...lol...


----------



## ponderosatree (Feb 27, 2008)

Johnny Cash don't know a good thing when he sees it.


----------

